

XKCD considering leaving GoDaddy. Help suggest a good replacement - Feanim
http://blog.xkcd.com/2011/12/31/godaddy/

======
superlinkx
I hear namecheap is a really good one. I'm thinking of using them for my
domains coming up here soon.

~~~
Feanim
I don't think they support DNSSEC

~~~
cobrabyte
Indeed, they do not currently support DNSSEC.

According to their forums, this is a feature they're currently developing.

